# [ATI] 22" pas tellement supporté [Résolu]

## Damiatux

Bonjour,

J'ai installé Gentoo sur une machine disposant d'une vieille carte graphique ATI. J'ai un écran 22" et je remarque que mon 1680×1050 n'est pas tout à fait bien supporté puisque que je vois que X déborde un peu de mon écran sur la droite.

J'utilise le module radeon et je voici ce que me renvoie eselect opengl list :

```
Available OpenGL implementations:

  [1]   xorg-x11 *
```

Que puis-je faire ?

Merci d'avance,

DamiatuxLast edited by Damiatux on Fri Jan 28, 2011 7:46 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## guilc

ca ne veut pas forcément dire qu'il y a un problème.

VGA ou DVI ?

En VGA, un simple réglage de la phase de l'écran devrait suffire.

En DVI, c'est plus bizarre, et demandera peut-être de la bidouille. D'ailleurs certains ont semble-t-il eu des problèmes ici-même avec les derniers kernels...

----------

## barul

Vu le problème, je dirais un réglage du positionnement de l'image avec les boutons de l'écran, rien de plus. (Si c'est ça la phase de l'écran, j'aurais au moins appris quelque chose  :Smile: )

----------

## Damiatux

Oui, je suis en VGA, et effectivement, j'avais juste à bidouiller la phase de l'écran. Merci pour votre aide.

----------

